

Is hiding your wireless SSID really more secure? - btilly
http://lifehacker.com/5636856/is-hiding-your-wireless-ssid-really-more-secure

======
nimai
If I ran a motel in the middle of nowhere, and I was using wireless security
cameras, it might make sense to have a separate, secured network in addition
to the open network guests use. In this situation, hiding the network would
make sense for purely aesthetic reasons - guests connecting to the internet
would only have one SSID to choose from. As the article points out, any other
uses of SSID hiding are either useless, or create additional problems.

